# Poptarts.



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you like poptarts?


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry forgot to add the poll :/


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

No. Absolutely hate pop tarts.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hersheyfan98 said:


> Sorry forgot to add the poll :/


Unacceptable.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

TheFather said:


> No. Absolutely hate pop tarts.


Also unacceptable.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate them. lol The only Pop-Tarts I ever did like were the plain chocolate ones and even then, those weren't that good.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Also unacceptable.


I used to eat the Apple Strudel ones when I could find them. But the rest of them are too sweet for me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, please. All other answers are incorrect.

unngh


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

They're too dry. It's like a ****ing cracker with old chocolate sprinkled on top of it.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I hated them till the peanut butter flavor came out. YUM!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ew.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Not unless they are toasted, and even then, I have a rather tenuous list regarding what flavors I'll eat.



Just Lurking said:


>


Hot.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't had poptarts in a decade and a half so I can't remember what they taste like (I remember seeing my older brother eating them though, and trying them without knowing I had to toast them first). They look delicious though..


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Ack, NTY.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Strawberry and Blueberry are my favorite. 

Also, Britney Spears.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, like every single day. Blueberry is the way to go.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I used to, but haven't had any in a very long time. Blueberry and double chocolate were the best.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

It's been 18 or 19 years since I've had one, but I don't remember ever being very fond of them. If I recall correctly, I remember them being a bit too sweet with a rather lackluster texture.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

They're certainly not my favorite junk food.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. theyre disgustingly dry. Id rather eat sand.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> They're certainly not my favorite junk food.


Are you sure about that? Possibly some hesitation in what you say here?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you sure about that? Possibly some hesitation in what you say here?


No hesitation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

creasy said:


> They're too dry. It's like a ****ing cracker with old chocolate sprinkled on top of it.


Haha. That's the perfect way to describe the taste.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Mmmmm.

Especially the Hot Fudge Sundae and Smores flavours.

(We don't really get such exotic flavours over here though so I don't have them very often)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, but only the strawberry flavoured ones. I'm going to be quitting them permanently however. Trying to cut out as much junk food as I can from my diet and poptarts are one of the first to go. I shall miss them, but on the plus side, I'll eventually grow to hate them just like everyone else here.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> Especially the Hot Fudge Sundae and Smores flavours.
> 
> (We don't really get such exotic flavours over here though so I don't have them very often)


For a project in Spanish class we had to make a commercial for a food product, and we took s'more pop tarts, and put Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal on it. They were amazing.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

do you guys toast them? because they taste way better cooked.

i kinda want one now


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I liked pop tarts, best way to get my recommended servings of fruit.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Never had one before.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> Never had one before.


Neither. Thought I was the only one who hasn't tried on here before, scrolling through the thread. I picture them tasting pretty gross though for some reason.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've actually never tried one, I don't think we get all the same flavours as the US over here though anyway (unless you go to import stores.)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mmmm, cardboard.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Poptarts are a gift from the Food Gods.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Gross.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hersheyfan98 said:


> Do you like poptarts?


The original poster never answered her own question.

She may be hiding something.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Every time I see 'poptarts' I think of the poptart tragedy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You need to toast them so they taste good.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I like them both hot and cold. Lots of poptart haters in here! I didn't think this many people hated poptarts.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love them!!!

Toasted or cold, doesn't matter.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> The original poster never answered her own question.
> 
> She may be hiding something.


Didn't post no poll neither.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

scooby said:


> Every time I see 'poptarts' I think of the poptart tragedy.


Lol wtf...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

any of the chocolate flavors are good (chocolate chip, frosted fudge, cookie dough, smores...)


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I.. I never had a chance to try one of these yet :/


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Bleh noooo. I use to like the smores and blueberry but not even those anymore. The new ones are even worse everytime I pass them in the grocery store I want to throw up seriously.

I RECOMMEND *NOT* GETTING THE OATMEAL DELIGHTS.

Toaster strudels *FTW*!

Smucker's Snack'n Waffles *FTW*!

Smucker's Uncrustables *FTW*!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Growing up with a Mom that really didn't like cooking and seldom allowed anything sugary in the house -I ADORED poptarts! I always thought I'd hit pay dirt when I was allowed to have them -still like them but haven't eaten them in years.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kascheritt said:


> I.. I never had a chance to try one of these yet :/




You haven't lived...



Nanami said:


> Toaster strudels *FTW*!


I enjoyed those too, but for some reason, they never toasted evenly... Part of it would be piping hot (too hot) while another part would still be cool. Maybe that was more to do with the toaster, but then I don't recall that issue with anything else :stu


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> I enjoyed those too, but for some reason, they never toasted evenly... Part of it would be piping hot (too hot) while another part would still be cool. Maybe that was more to do with the toaster, but then I don't recall that issue with anything else :stu


They never toasted evenly for me either! I'm kinda lazy but sometimes I'd wait there and flip the strudel halfway through or flip it and put it back in for half the time. Sometimes they would burn on one side though but I think that was my fault. :b


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I used to love them. They seemed so fascinating as a child, but I grew out of my sweet tooth and eating too many pop-tarts contributed.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

It's been about 20 yrs since I've had them.. Would try em again tho if it wasn't for my gluten intolerance. 

Per ppl above, don't think I'm missing out at all.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

They are so sickly sweet. If there was less sugar it would be a nice snack

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

My nickname used to be poptart when I was younger, all my friends gave each other food names. Heehe


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I love the cinnamon poptarts.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ewww poptards D:


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

They're gross.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Blegh those things are sooo gross


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Poptart? Sounds like an insult.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't remember, it's been too long since I've had them. But I bet they taste good since they're probably made mostly of sugar.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Thought I'd bump this with the junk food threads being popular.
They are a guilty pleasure although I can only eat certain flavours that don't contain lactose. The fudge sundae ones are nice, but a bit pricey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never had one. They confuse me. Is it toast. Is it candy. Is it lasagne. Is it cake. Idgi it looks weird. Some weird alien food.


----------



## NathanielWingatePeaslee (Jan 6, 2010)

Hersheyfan98 said:


> Do you like poptarts?


No. Waxy, bland, and lacking in flavor.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes i love them even though theyre so bad for you. Never had a flavor i didnt like.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Sugar hurts my gums


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Poptarts are a gift from the Food Gods.


This.

Raspberry, Cherry, and Blueberry are my favorite flavors. Watermelon was also good, sucks they discontinued it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I had them years ago, you could eat them cold or hot, I always put them in the toaster. I think we only have Strawberry and Chocolate flavour here. I haven't had them for years now, anyway.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I eat a Smores Poptart every morning for breakfast. I'm trying to wean off them though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love 'em!


----------

